# Baker Hand Pump in existing electric well?



## MikeRose (Apr 11, 2020)

We are having a well drilled on our property, I'd like to put a hand pump on as a backup since we have frequent power outages. Most wells in our area are installed in 4" casing, but we have options here since we haven't drilled it yet. Does anyone know if it is possible to share the well with an electric pump but install a Baker hand pump on it's own pipe? One of our neighbors had theirs installed where it shared a single pipe, and when something broke in the cylinder they weren't able to get water from their well at all. Is the flange for the pump stand offset to allow for two pipes to run side by side? Would we have to upsize the casing? Thanks!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The flange for Baker deep well pumps are not offset. 

Will your well use a submersible pump or suction pump.


----------



## MikeRose (Apr 11, 2020)

Submersible. I found this picture online, it looks offset. As does the install in this video 



 (skip to 0:34 in the back of his truck or 7:08 installed)


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I think you answered your own question.

When I put in our Baker hand pump, Baker did not make an offset flange.


----------

